# Find of the Day: Imola Yellow Audi R8 Spyder V10 in Sarasota, FL



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

When we last toured the quattro GmbH's R8 production line in Neckarsulm, Germany, we were told that most R8s are built in neutral shades such as white, silver, black or grey. Apparently the person who ordered this R8 V10 Spyder didn't get the memo. Dipping into the Audi Exclusive custom paint option for the Audi R8, this particular open-air R8 gets Audi's loud Imola Yellow paint.

We found this car for sale at Sarasota-based Encore Autos. Check out more photos and details of this 2,368 mile used Audi via the link below.

* Original Listing*


----------



## jane369 (Jul 26, 2011)

I love this one very much~~
____________________
dvdsetshop.co
Disney Movies DVD
Harry Potter 1-7 DVD


----------

